# [SOLVED] people tailgating what to do?



## amdfanboy

Whenever I go somewhere everybody who gets behind me tailgates me.

My aunt followed me to her house one time, but she didn't tailgate me, and she says nothing is wrong so I don't see why people need to tailgate.

I slow down to about 40 mph in a 45mph zone when people tailgate, and sometimes they get the hint, but yesterday the person behind me didn't so I slowed down to about 30 in a 45 for awhile, and they pissed me off so I floored it to 50mph cause you can do 5 mph over without getting pulled over, but the person still wouldn't get off my *** so what are people supposed to do when followed by a tailgater???

it is the law that people can't tailgate but they do it anyway. One person tailgated me, and I was doing the speed limit, and they floored it right passed me, and I almost got the license plate number to turn that SOB in. I have the truck info, but not the license plate number so I can't call it in. Ford f250 doing about 70-80mph and tailgating in a 45mph zone would really mess up his record. I wish I was an undercover cop cause that guy would be super pissed.


----------



## peterhuang913

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

Get to the side and take out a camera and start taking pictures. That should scare them off.


----------



## amdfanboy

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

I can't do that all the time though, and what am I going to do with the pics? I don't even have a good camera or I would turn them in for tailgating.

I am almost 100% sure I can get a good enough pic of the license plate and stuff while driving if I get back behind them cause if I pull over I can't really get good enough pics, but if I pull over and let them pass and get behind them there I go.


----------



## AquariusFX

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

move out of the way or do nothing because eventually he will make a pass.
maintain your speed, you don't want to get rearended.


----------



## seriously

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

you must have the habit of sticking to the speed limit as well as sticking to the fast lane in a multi-lanes highway, even though you're not turning soon?

i can't see any one would tailgate you if you're in the slow lanes. they would just simply overtake you and move on.......

btw, i do stick to the speed limit nowadays after numerous speeding tickets in the past (and i'm getting older). but i don't stick to the fast lane just because i have the right to.

once i followed a slow driver in the fast lane just to see if he's going to turn soon. nope, not for the next 5km 

edit: he did not turn after 5km. i did because i've reached my destination.


----------



## amdfanboy

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

over here people in the slow lane get extremely close to cars before they move over to the passing lane. In the passing lane nobody tailgates me. I don't stay in the passing lane long.

On the non passing lane when the speed limit is 65MPH I do 70mph, and everybody passes me, and in the passing lane you have to do 75mph to pass people.

That is when cops aren't on the highway. I stick with the speed limit cause I don't know what I am supposed to do.


----------



## bruiser

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

When in Rome, do as the Romans do. Stay with the flow. It may be surpassing the speed limit, but it may also prevent an acccident or road rage incident. And stay out of the left lane if you're not willing to do some real speeding.


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

There is no such thing as a "fast lane."


----------



## peterhuang913

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*



ebackhus said:


> There is no such thing as a "fast lane."


There is. It's the lanes pass #2 from the right of the freeway. All trucks must drive in the "slow" lanes or lanes #1 and #2.


----------



## amdfanboy

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

Really? I saw 2 18 wheelers in both lanes on the highway already. I have also seen an 18 wheeler doing 80-90mph in the slow lane cause I was trying to pass it, but I was going as fast as everybody else in that lane, and then the truck finally slowed down so I past him, and then he got the cops after me, but I got away from them cause I didn't do anything wrong. I even had my GPS and that said my fastest speed was 70mph which would've made the police laugh when they saw that on my gps and then I wouldn't get a ticket. Stupid people these days.


----------



## AquariusFX

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

any lane is a fast lane to me if no car in front and no cop behind. worry about speed trap ahead later. 

it's not fair when the cop can drive as fast as they want and do what ever they want.
parking, illegal u-turn, and you name it.

Well, but that's life. Nothing is fair.


----------



## seriously

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*



amdfanboy said:


> over here people in the slow lane get extremely close to cars before they move over to the passing lane. In the passing lane nobody tailgates me. I don't stay in the passing lane long.
> 
> On the non passing lane when the speed limit is 65MPH I do 70mph, and everybody passes me, and in the passing lane you have to do 75mph to pass people.
> 
> That is when cops aren't on the highway. I stick with the speed limit cause I don't know what I am supposed to do.


sounds like you've already done your best. well, looks like there's nothing more you could do without risking a speeding ticket 

actually i got a tip for you, find a car slower or not faster than you and stay in front of him. that way ppl would be tailgating him and not you hehe.....


----------



## MMZ

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

I think you have OCD and just looking for problems. 

Based on how you claim to drive, I don't see you doing anything wrong. Usually people get tailgated when they're blocking the fast/passing lane or going excessively slow. You don't seem to be doing that. 

When you're not blocking the fast lane, sometimes people do tailgate, but they usually stop after a while. Ie. they were just waiting for a chance to pass....or weren't paying attention, etc. 

But if you start slowing down and pissing them off, etc...you're inviting road rage and now it's game on.

Certain conditions does warrant that you flow with traffic. If the speed limit is 55 and everyone's doing 70-80 mph and you're doing 60 mph, then you're bound to get tailgated. But they will move over to pass when they get the chance. However if you do 60 right next to another guy doing 60 and blocking 2 lanes, then obviously people will get pissed off.

Reporting plates won't do anything. I'll just say you're lying. You need a witness, video, etc.


----------



## amdfanboy

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

I get tailgated off of the highway too.


----------



## mimo2005

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*



amdfanboy said:


> I get tailgated off of the highway too.




Remember this : When other cars and even Trucks are faster than you , it means you are holding the traffic.

Like _Bruiser_ said : " Stay with the flow"

And please if you constantly look in your rear view mirror , please don't , look in front of you , and don't hit the breaks when not necessary.

I do 50 000 miles average per year , it s not a lot , but i see a lot of crazy stuff on the road.


----------



## amdfanboy

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

want to talk about slow drivers?

Today we are having like a hurricane and all we got so far was a lot of rain. I mean that much rain you can't see out your windshield. 

Everybody on the other side of the road of me was doing about 10MPH cause they couldn't see well, and even when the rain was coming down slower. I was going 35mph when the rain was really coming down where I couldn't really see out the windshield cause I know the road, and I could see the yellow lines in the middle of the road.

Also right before the rain stopped coming down as hard I floored it doing 55mph in a 45.

Somebody was following me so I made sure I lost them. Cops hate pulling people over in rain like that cause then they have to get soaked to write a ticket so that is the perfect time to break laws.



I just fixed the seal on my sunroof cause it leaked years ago, and I haven't had a problem until we got all this rain. I went to the store to get glue to fix it, and somebody in the store came up to me and asked if I fell in a pool or river or something. I was soaked cause it was like niagra falls or waterfall. Sort of like the commercials for drunk drivers where the bear pours up the care from somewhere. That is another reason for me driving like that to see how well the sunroof was, but I don't know if it was leaking or if I was getting hit with sweat cause I was sweating from putting up a tarp so I could glue my sunroof, and glueing it, and then taking the tarp back down.


----------



## carsey

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

Well, ill give my 4 options for tail gators.

1. Drop a gear and floor it. Not the best of options if you go over the speed limit
2. Put it in neutral and roll to a stop.
3. Slam on the brakes. Here in the UK its their fault if anyone goes into the back of you.
4. Slow the car down with the handbrake. They will soon think whats happening when you slow down without brake lights.


----------



## amdfanboy

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

I like all of those options, but the 3rd one I think would be my fault over here in the US.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*



amdfanboy said:


> I like all of those options, but the 3rd one I think would be my fault over here in the US.


Unless of course you saw a poor defenseless Kitty cat run out in front of you  Aggressive driving is becoming a hot topic and you are supposed to be in control of your vehicle even here in the states so if you rear end somebody it's your fault regardless, Civil action is another story that often defies common sense.


----------



## MMZ

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

another question would be what city are you in? like in NYC, everybody tailgates and honks their horn repeatedly.


----------



## amdfanboy

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

I am always in control. I live in Canton, OH.


----------



## manc39

*Re: people tailgating what to do?*

If you're doing 40 in a 45 people will catch up and a few will tailgate. You're holding them up and they will see that as unacceptable. They're thinking, "why can't this person just do the speed limit, it's only an extra 5mph and it's perfectly safe in the current conditions to do so". So they may get angry and get a bit too close, perhaps looking for an opportunity to pass.

You can either: 
Speed up to 45. 
Ignore them, it won't bother you anyway as long as both of you are anticipating the road ahead.
Pull over and let them go.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

I know its solved but anyway..
Slam ya breaks on, if they hit you its their fault that they where too close and their insurance has to pay out damages.. XD


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

you could also go buy one of those little 5$ fake cameras, and stick it in your back window, pointed towards the wouldbe tailgater, and then find a "smile, you're on camera" sticker to put next to it.

you'll find noone likes to be filmed, they will stay plenty far back.


----------



## MMZ

Aus_Karlos said:


> I know its solved but anyway..
> Slam ya breaks on, if they hit you its their fault that they where too close and their insurance has to pay out damages.. XD


man that's asking for full blown road rage. some old guy did this **** in his POS minivan and i'm in a high performance car with good brakes, handling, power, etc. so stopping or moving out of the way in time wasn't a problem. 

i'm not going to risk my car vs. his $500 clunker by playing roadwarrior with him, but i did follow him and got out and had a nice talk with him when he was stopped at a light. also, it does take a tremendous amount of discipline to purposely stand on your brakes to get hit like this. 

a long time ago, one guy on a newsgroups was talking about how he pulls the E-Brake really hard and it also smoked a lot in his POS car to scare off tailgaters. this also didn't trip off the brake lights, so the tailgater would be scared ****less due to having no warnings of his car suddenly stopping. he also described his car make, etc. 

funny thing is, i ran into him. not knowing at first, but he was blocking the left lane of a 4 lane highway, doing the limit. so i tailgated him and honked my horn. he pulled the E-brake and i saw the smoke show...this instantly made me suspect that this was the same guy from the NG. this was when i was young and much more wreckless. so i ****ed with him for the next 2-3 miles. 

in a bad area, this is like asking for big time escalation. in Texas, you can probably get rightfully shot based on their "Castle Doctrine" which could extend to their moving vehicle.


----------



## Flatliner

here's what my brother does: if somebody's going slow in front of him, or if he's being tailgated. he'll slow down, and keep slowing down, all the way to a complete stop if he has to. as soon as they try to go around, he'll speed up and not let them pass. they get behind him again, he will repeat over and over and over. he has a car fast enough to do it, so that's how he gets away with it. usually i hide my face when i'm with him though.


----------

